# Summit Viper has a major problem!!



## Mitch (Jan 3, 2005)

Well, the last day of the season on Saturday and I am up a tree about 20 feet.  As I get ready to come down the tree, I noticed a pop sound.  The cross brace had actually snapped.  I am going to take pictures and send to Summit.  Anybody ever had this happen on a Summit Viper that is about 4 years old?  Seems to me Summit should make good on an obvious defect in their workmanship.  Luckily, I made it down the tree unharmed.  I have done nothing but praise Summit for their excellent design ever since I bought the stand.  Now, I am not so sure!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 3, 2005)

Summitt went through a problem with bad welds about the time frame of how old yours is.  Send it to them and theyw ill take care of it asap.

Glad you are alive and kicking.


Jim


----------



## Mitch (Jan 3, 2005)

The failure did not happen at the weld.  The bar actually sheared about 2 inches above the weld.  Should I take it to a dealer or just call them and see what they say?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 3, 2005)

Mitch said:
			
		

> The failure did not happen at the weld.  The bar actually sheared about 2 inches above the weld.  Should I take it to a dealer or just call them and see what they say?


 Go straight to Summit,  They are god to deal with.

Jim


----------



## Glenn (Jan 3, 2005)

CALL SUMMIT!

I have never had a problem with their customer service. Of course that was before they were bought out by another company a couple years ago.

Is the viper in question the alluminum version or the steel version?


----------



## Gadget (Jan 3, 2005)

Love my Vipers, I have three different models, one 7yr old medal, 4 year old aluminum, and the new X4, never a problem like that. Only thing I can think of is my second one had that air cushion seat that popped twice, had to change to the foam.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jan 3, 2005)

*I didn't know Summitt had been bought out.*

Does anyone know what company bought them out.Was thinking of buying a viper for next year,but if they were bought out I'm not so sure.Maybe the same situation as API.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 4, 2005)

I have the aluminum version.


----------



## TJay (Jan 4, 2005)

Mitch, I had a Summit Python and had one of the welds break. I called em up and they said send it back and they would replace it.  They even agreed to replace it with a Viper since I never did like the Python anyway.  By my experience, Summit seems pretty easy to deal with.


----------



## gtaff (Jan 4, 2005)

I have never had that problem but Summit's customer service is outstanding.  Just give them a call and tell them what had happened.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 4, 2005)

Summit is great to deal with. 

I was not aware Summit had been sold?????????


----------



## kcausey (Jan 4, 2005)

*sounds like...*

...someone got summit and api mixed up....i doubt summit has been bought out, prosperiing too much these days.  better the cross member than the cable huh?


----------



## TIGER (Jan 5, 2005)

My viper broke with me last year on out of town hunt I was on.I found a dealer in the town I was in and they called summit and for me.Summit replaced it with one they had in the store with no questions asked.The store took care of everthing.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 11, 2005)

Mitch, did you ever contact Summit about the problem?


----------



## Mitch (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes, I did contact them about the problem and also sent pictures.  They called me back and said I would get a new Viper ASAP.  They are including Fed-x info so I can send the broken stand back to them.  Summit is exactly what you guys described.  Great customer service!  I was waiting till I actually got the new stand before I posted again.  Hopefully, I will have a new stand very soon.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 11, 2005)

That's what I wanted to hear!! I tell you those folks have customer service down to an art form and they stand by their products 100%!!


----------



## whitworth (Jan 11, 2005)

Probably a good reminder for everyone to check their treestand and safety harness throughly before the hunting season begins.   
It's a wonder there are any treestand companies in business with all the litigation.
My treestand company sold out and I can't find the new company on the internet. 
I did see one lawsuit by the family of a lawyer, who sued for lost wages as a result of his death.  The autopsy discovered that the hunter had a brain tumor, but the family still sued, saying the harness was not OSHA rated. The plantiff lost that case.

Avoid suits altogether by double checking your equipment


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2005)

> Avoid suits altogether by double checking your equipment




Good advice witworth..


Glad they got ya taken care of Mitch..


----------



## Mitch (Jan 20, 2005)

I got my new stand last night!!!!  Summit Viper X4 with all the accessories.   

Now, if it was only September I would be much happier.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 20, 2005)

Great Service!  I have always had great communication with them.  Great products and Great service, what else can we ask for?

Jim


----------



## Trizey (Jan 20, 2005)

Although I've never had a problem with any of the three Vipers that I own, it's good to hear if there was trouble Summit will stand behind their product!


----------



## HT2 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Mitch.......*

I know what the problem is......

"IT'S A SUMMIT"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Seriously though....

Glad you didn't get hurt.....


----------



## jthunt1 (Jan 20, 2005)

This thread scares the you know what out of me! I switched to summit about 3 years ago after we had two grand slams pop. No one got hurt but sure turned me against the grandslam. Guess I'm gona break out the old aluminum spool gun . Go back to the old days and build my own.


----------

